# Babydoll update on hair growth **UPDATE I CUT HER HAIR!! Pics at post 15



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well everyone we have almost had Babydoll for a year now, and as you know I have been letting her hair grow out. Well her hair has not gotten as long as I had hoped for by now, its like it has stopped growing!

Here are some pics from when we got her till now, I am not sure what to do, I am debating cutting her body down in a puppy cut and trimming up the ears and beard and leaving the head and tail. She has such a cottony coat that it gets knotted very easily. She has a new fur brother (a French Bulldog) and they play and play and lets just say she ends up a MESS everyday!




























you can tell she has grown from the 1st pic to the 3rd pic, but you can tell at her sides near the belly area, that just doesn't seem to grown much. I don't know what to do. She gets bathed every week to 10 days and I do switch shampoos and conditioners every now and then. 

Here are some more pics, enjoy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks great and your girls look like they love her so much. 
Her hair appears to be a very fine silk. If it is, then it's more likely to break due to everyday play and wrestling around in fun. The body hair is the most likely place to show breakage.


----------



## Rose (Jul 27, 2010)

She's beautiful! I love the pic with the girls where she looks like she has ear pigtails. But she really looks adorable in the first pic with shorter hair too! I think she would look great with a medium cut like the first one if you need to.


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Rose said:


> She's beautiful! I love the pic with the girls where she looks like she has ear pigtails. But she really looks adorable in the first pic with shorter hair too! I think she would look great with a medium cut like the first one if you need to.



LOL That is babydolls ears, I did nothing to them she just has the top knot in, in that picture, I have to blow a noise maker to get all the dogs looking at once lol so thats her ears going out from the noise, I love those shots when I can get them! It does look like she has pig tails though lol


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree about the fragile ends looking rather broken. It may be a coat where, if you want it full length, you will have to oil or wrap it. What is your brushing technique like? Besides environment, brushing technique can really do a number on the coat (I speak from experience LOL). How are you drying her? What kind of blow dryer? Are you trimming the ends regularly?


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

jmm said:


> I agree about the fragile ends looking rather broken. It may be a coat where, if you want it full length, you will have to oil or wrap it. What is your brushing technique like? Besides environment, brushing technique can really do a number on the coat (I speak from experience LOL). How are you drying her? What kind of blow dryer? Are you trimming the ends regularly?


I use the pink madan brush, and I use a black madan comb, I brush then comb. I use a regular hair dryer on her. I have trimmed the ends, but don't do it every week, maybe once a month. I do her pads and sani every couple to 3 weeks.

What is the oil treatment?? I have tried wrapping but I am not good at it??

And to cut her down do you recommend hand scissoring or should I use clippers with a guard?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When you brush, I find it easiest to have my dog lay on their side. With my hand, I gently flip the coat back. I then brush it in small sections with the pin brush. When you brush, you need to brush well past the end of the coat. If you flick your wrist up at the end, you will tear coat. I follow through with a comb when I finish the side. 
Keeping a dog in oil means you pour a concoction of oil over them and leave it in. You must re-bathe and replenish the oil every 3-4 days. Especially for some fragile coats, this extra protection is the only way to grow them out. 
Depending on the coat growth, I trim end every 2-4 weeks. On Sodie I can do it every 2...my other dogs more like 4 weeks. 
Hand scissoring a really silky coat is a SKILL. If your groomer is very good at scissoring, you can request this. The average groomer is not that good at scissoring to give a really silky coat a finished look. On my dog who has the finest silky coat (though still not as fine as what your girl's looks like), I use a 30 or 40 blade with snap on comb against the grain of the coat on the body, and scissor the rest. I found I had to go against the grain (so select 1/4 in longer than you want) to get a nice finish on his coat.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You might want to think twice before putting her in oil as it can create more problems when you want to stop the oil. I think I'd just use a good leave in conditioner and wrap it that way for awhile and see how it does.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use the vellus satin cream when I wrap. And plastic wraps.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She looks beautiful to me but I can see how some of the ends look like they may have broken. Do you brush dry or use any kind of spray. I always spray when I brush.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

She is just wonderful and he pictures of your girl's say a thousand word's on how much she is loved. Those are some happy kid's no matter how you look at it


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a beautiful little girl :wub:

Lola's coat is a bit like hers, maybe not quite so fine, but with coat change etc. lately and going out for more walks I have finally had her cut down. I will get the camera out and post pics. Wow! is it short.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she looks beautiful !! n ur girls and other dogs are adorable as well .


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Your baby is precious, and the little girls look like they adore ALL the babies!


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

WOOO HOOO I DID IT!!! I CUT BABYDOLL'S HAIR!!!

Yes I did I cut it all off! It took nerve!!
I search and came across a cut called the "Korean cut" well I thought it was so cute and I fell in love with it! Well I wasn't sure if my girl could pull it off or not, well she can.....she looks freaking adorable!!!

This is my first ever hair cut!! I think I did a pretty good job!
I used a 5 blade on her body, left bell bottom legs and used a 2 comb on her head, reversed it on the top of her head.
I didn't trim the ears or tail, well today I ended up trimming up the ears. She looks so cute!!
The girls are loving her new cut cause they can actually play with her now without matting her up!!
after the cut, with ears longer

















today after I trimmed the ears
























here she is with her new brother, Gillie


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW!! She looks amazing in her korean cut! It's always such a drastic move to go from long coat toa much shorter cut but this cut fits her perfectly!


----------



## Rose (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow that looks gorgeous on her!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, you did that yourself??? What a great job! she looks absolutely adorable, like a little stuffed toy. :aktion033:


***You should go add some of these pics to the pinned Puppy Cut thread!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

jenn78 said:


> WOOO HOOO I DID IT!!! I CUT BABYDOLL'S HAIR!!!
> 
> Yes I did I cut it all off! It took nerve!!
> I search and came across a cut called the "Korean cut" well I thought it was so cute and I fell in love with it! Well I wasn't sure if my girl could pull it off or not, well she can.....she looks freaking adorable!!!
> ...


 


aww she's adorable,_ love her new haircut:wub: she looks so little:tender:_


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! I can't believe what an amazing job you did, and first time too. Go you :cheer:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am even wondering bye bye topknot now  how did you do around the face? did you use the clippers for all of it?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So sweet! She looks like a puppy again.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How'd I miss this. She looks adorable. :wub:Great job. You're so brave!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You did a great job! She looks adorable!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i cant believe u did that yourself i love it , n i loove the bell bottom legs !!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Way to go! She looks great.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

you did a great job, she looks fantastic!


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Wow, you did that yourself??? What a great job! she looks absolutely adorable, like a little stuffed toy. :aktion033:
> 
> 
> ***You should go add some of these pics to the pinned Puppy Cut thread!!




Sure did, the face I had help with, my friend is a groomer and she did the clipping between the eyes for me.

I will post some pics over there!


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> I am even wondering bye bye topknot now  how did you do around the face? did you use the clippers for all of it?


OH that was the biggest part I had to get over. I shaved her body and debated for a good hour whether or not to take off the top knot, and I said "it's just hair" and off it went!

I used a 2 comb in reverse on the top of the head, then a 2 comb down the sides of her face and the chin. Then I combed the face out and scissored her face round. 

I love it, I am so glad I did it! Babydoll has a sister and a brother along with 2 skinkids she plays with, I loved her in full coat, but with the kids and other dogs it was just too much upkeep! This is so manageable!!


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow that is amazing, I am such a chicken when it comes to clipper's or anything that cut's lol. Looks amazing!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Your Babydoll looks fantastic :wub:...I can't believe you did it
yourself..What a great job, you must be very proud of 
yourself. :aktion033:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

She looks ADORABLE!!! Great job cutting it yourself, if you didn't say anything, I'd be telling you how awesome your groomer was! If I cut Lola's hair, it would look like I put her hair through a weed wacker. lol


----------

